# More George



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Some more pics from yesterday


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

What gorgeous colouring George has ~ a real beauty.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Love him Curt, and will get some pics up of my Izzy (yes, THAT puppy) soon


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh yes Ali you know how much I love Izzy lol, so glad it is someone on here so I can get updates - super


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

George is just gorgeous, so small and adorable!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jayne, nice to know your name at last! I think we may have a mutual puppy appreciation sociey - George is just yummy - do you get him in 2 weeks too?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne in pic number 2 .. is GG whispering to you 'I can't wait to come and live with you mum'

Ok I am a soppy, nutty cockapoo owner


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Jayne, nice to know your name at last! I think we may have a mutual puppy appreciation sociey - George is just yummy - do you get him in 2 weeks too?


Took me a while to figure out to add my name! We either get him in 2 or 3 weeks. Son's 21st on 30th July and going to races so was going to collect him on 31st, but daughter (17) might not go to races so could pick him up on Mon 25th. Not sure what to do yet.

Izzy is my fav JD pup, really fell in love with her on that video. So glad you got her


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jayne in pic number 2 .. is GG whispering to you 'I can't wait to come and live with you mum'
> 
> Ok I am a soppy, nutty cockapoo owner


I hope so Jo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

For sure he would be thinking that.. he is one of the most adored puppies on here.. We all feel we know him so well and hes not even home yet .... he will always be GG in my eyes, ... you are very lucky to have him and he is lucky to have you too... I know you are already a fab owner, lovely to read your threads ..... you may not have so much time when GG comes home ha ha ha only joking ... he can chew the house up whilst you type xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> For sure he would be thinking that.. he is one of the most adored puppies on here.. We all feel we know him so well and hes not even home yet .... he will always be GG in my eyes, ... you are very lucky to have him and he is lucky to have you too... I know you are already a fab owner, lovely to read your threads ..... you may not have so much time when GG comes home ha ha ha only joking ... he can chew the house up whilst you type xxx


lol , getting the sleep in now! Last had a dog 3 years ago so have forgotten how much time they can take up. So looking forward to going for walks though


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit that is the best part of dog ownership .. the lovely walks... even hubby loves a doggy walk .... we really chat, laugh, relax and love this special time with our dogs...

oh and the cockapoo cuddles ..nothing quite like it


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww lovely pupster.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> lol , getting the sleep in now! Last had a dog 3 years ago so have forgotten how much time they can take up. So looking forward to going for walks though


The walks, for me, are what it's all about. And Dylan is the most amazing dog I've ever walked, so he makes them even better. Really obedient off the lead and so much fun - he's just full of the joys of life, constantly finding sticks and other things to play with, (including fox poo  ), and paddling in rivers. If GG is anything like that, you'll have so much pleasure from him.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> The walks, for me, are what it's all about. And Dylan is the most amazing dog I've ever walked, so he makes them even better. Really obedient off the lead and so much fun - he's just full of the joys of life, constantly finding sticks and other things to play with, (including fox poo  ), and paddling in rivers. If GG is anything like that, you'll have so much pleasure from him.


aw thanks Helen I hope so


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He's coming home on the 25th whoop whoop


----------

